# Antique tricycle (freemasons?)



## eli5inch (Oct 24, 2020)

I just inherited this little tricycle from my father who had it since he was a child. It has a 10" front wheel and 7" rear wheels. On the rear step it has the freemasons logos, and the "G" on the back of the seat. Any information on this trike would be awesome. Thankyou


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gendron most likely.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2020)

Not Freemason. Gendron MFG,


----------



## Nashman (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 24, 2020)

Eli, welcome, cool trike


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm going to disagree with the above and say Garton. I'm going to say possibly prewar but I'm leaning late '40s early '50s. @ridingtoy what you say? V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome  neat trike. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going to disagree with the above and say Garton. I'm going to say possibly prewar but I'm leaning late '40s early '50s. @ridingtoy what you say? V/r Shawn



Shawn, I believe you are right on the money with age and maker. Gendron was no longer making tricycles by the time this trike was produced. If I remember correctly, they were still producing wheelchairs. Interesting comment above...I never thought about the Garton rear step plate design resembling free mason symbols before.

Dave


----------



## 1motime (Oct 25, 2020)

G


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going to disagree with the above and say Garton. I'm going to say possibly prewar but I'm leaning late '40s early '50s. @ridingtoy what you say? V/r Shawn



I stand corrected.

Here some shots of a Garton.


----------

